
Google AI project writes poetry which could make a Vogon proud - CarolineW
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/17/googles-ai-write-poetry-stark-dramatic-vogons
======
JoeAltmaier
Reminds me of those puzzles where you change one letter at a time to turn one
word into another word. Except its with words. Not really poetry - I think
somebody noticed that the collated lists of derived sentences resembled some
kind of free verse, and said "Hey! Its writing poetry!"

